# Frustration...



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm getting frustrated over finding a good KJV. I don't want one that's 200+ dollars because I'm a college student who needs the money. Yet, I want a decent leather one with cross-references. Can anyone help me out here?


----------

